# Fresh water Flounder



## gigability (May 6, 2014)

fished an incoming tide.water has cooled down went from 89 to 81 . went 3 miles up a river and fished a spring, all fish came from around the spring. laying in the rocks,lots of small flounder in the river. most of the stick-able flounder up and swimming. so much for flounder's not liking fresh water. scoped up this armored catfish, fresh enough lol . lots of flounder moving around. had quite a few flushes nice fish gone until next time.go out an get em. should be nice up there nice here ie no wind.if you have any springs up there i would take a look,did not aget a pic of the armored catfish last night but this is one from another night...gig on


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice sized fish! Are these local? I didn't know there were armored cats this far north.


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Never seen one of them critters before. Pretty mean lookin fella!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh hell no ice again! J/k,nice job.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

Is an armored catfish native?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Alien looking fish


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice haul of fish. 

That armored catfish was probably someone's pet fish in an aquarium and they let go in the river for whatever reason. If I had to guess, I'd say it was let go in the river because it outgrew it's aquarium.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Bill, you need a deckhand??Great Catch


----------



## gigability (May 6, 2014)

thanks , sounds like everyone wants to go for a boat ride. Don't need any help at the moment but thanks...i got mory the motor guide trolling motor.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

They are all over the canals in South Florida. There's One Canal near Sun life stadium that's loaded with them.


----------

